# Big Trip



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

We are starting to plan our summer/fall vacation. This may be our last western trip for some time and would like suggestions. Probably looking at three weeks, normally we go in late August early September. Thinking Glacier and then into the Canadian Rockies to Bannif and Yoho. Has anyone done this and what is the campground situation like.java script:emoticon('







')


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry, Fullcrew, I haven't done this, so I can't give you any suggestions or advice, but it sure sounds exciting!

Have a great trip.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful area, Fullcrew, but I can't give you any specifics.
Now if you want to get into the Northwest...
In any case, it sounds like a great trip!
Where are you starting from?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We've done this trip, _(It's truly breathtaking)_, but it was before the outback so I can't help you with camping info. Its a trip everyone should make. We saw a huge Griz. just outside Glacier park. Be sure to take the proper ID to Canada with you or you may have some trouble getting back into the US.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

we will start from Columbus , Ohio and somehow have to also sign by Amarillo, tx.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fullcrew

I have been to BC several times. The Canadian Rockies are a sight to be seen and experienced. I have driven and skiied the rockies unfortunately I have never camped







I think anywhere you stop, it will be breathtaking.

It will be a great trip...have fun.

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Columbus to Banff via Amarillo.

Well, come on down I-44 and visit! The "St. Louis to OKC to the Texas line" route you will take will bring you within about 30 miles or so of my stompin' grounds. The I-44 runs along old Route 66 and there's quite a bit left of the "Mother Road" still left in Oklahoma. Lots to see and visit.

http://www.oklahomaroute66.com/tour66.html

Doesn't compare to your final destination, but is an interesting diversion. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Save lots of gas money in the mean time. I hear it will be over $3 a gallon this summer.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

If gas prices are over 3.00 gallon then the big trip will have to be cut into our annual trip which is col-amarillo-colorado But I'm hoping that they stay at 2.19 ,I've been whanting to visit the Canadian Rockies for years.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You can count on gas going above $3.

Gas has gone up .08 here just this morning. Courtesy the Iran situation and the lack of drilling in ANWR. Thank an environmentalist.

3500 miles @ 7mpg = 500 gallons x $3 = $1500. Yikes!

But that's only another $500 or so than if you went right now. Not a lot of money if you say it real fast.

But just think how un-crowded the roads and parks will be! And maybe everyone will be driving a bit slower, too.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Well when you say only $500 extra real fast, that's about how quickly it goes out of the wallet and into the tank. Your gas prices are rising and ours fell another 2 cents yesterday. What's up with that?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Fullcrew, Where is home? Here's what we're planning this summer, subject to route changes.










We may cut out California and head further north.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip...try to post some pictures so we can see how it is going.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

ok forcast for this summer's energy situation is starting to look ugly. It is looking like my big trip will be scraped in favor of economics. I still need mountains and would like some input into the colorado rockies, we've been to the national park ( estes area), colorado springs ( mueller state park ), Dolores, and Durango. Any other stunning areas, perhaps northwestern Colorado? Please help make something out of my shattered dream.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont know what your TV or TT is but be ready to climb! Lots of elevation changes so do not expect to maintain any kind of speed.

I would recommend that you head west on a northern route. Say along the Lewis and Clark trail.

Once you get to Idaho turn south to Texas you will follow the spine of the Rockies and have a ton of things to see. Once you get to Texas you can turn east and north to home.


----------

